# Is vintage Work bench top worth $60, update: reclaimed



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I ran across this workbench top on CL,http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/2391474361.html
VINTAGE HEAVY SOLID MAPLE WORKBENCH TOP
MAPLE TOP. IT MEASURES 6' X 20 1/4" WIDE X 2 13/16 THICK. 
My main bench that I've had for a long time, is a Oak solid core door, that has been fitted with skirts, and a nice 10 inch record vise.
I'm thinking I may replace that, with this.
If it is fairly flat I think it would be a good deal, what do you think ? 
Also, how much do you think this thing weighs ?


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Seems like a good deal to me. About 40 bd ft. already laminated together! just resurface, refinish and go.

probably weighs in around 150# I would guess…

Edit: offer $45 first and see what happens. Anyone who posts on craigslist that knows how to sell on there will post higher than what they will take knowing people will try to offer less.


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

According to http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/wood-density-d_40.html, dry maple is 39-47 lb/ft^3.
(72×20.25×2-13/16)/12^3 = 2.37 cubic feet of wood, therefore somewhere in the 92-111lb range if it were solid wood.

I have an old maple lab bench top that's 8'x30"x2" that I converted into a workbench (see my workshop page) and I love it. There were a couple of burns on it so it's not perfect, but I got it for free from my grandfather, who actually worked on it back when he was in school, so the history is priceless.

I'd say it's worth it, even if you can't bargain the price down.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Nobrainer for me, Bubinga. I've spent $60 on steaks before and I don't even remember what they tasted like. I say do it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Totally worth it.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't live too far from Detroit so you better grab it before I do! haha

I would say its worth it.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Worth it IMO. I'd guess it weighs 60-70#.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks !!! for the input ,just waiting for the person to reply to my email
Looks like Maple is selling for about $3.75 a BF around here,so it would cost more to buy the stock to build it.
Being almost 3in thick ,there is plenty to work with ,to flatten it out, if it is not
Dan , you stay away from my bench top


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

You just cracked me up, Al! That's both funny and true. I know that that benchtop would last a lot longer than the $60 worth of gas I put in my Toyota this morning! Unfortunately, I probably know what that still tastes like!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

OKAY ! After three new tires, look at this post to find out why, Dewalt RAS Worth $70 ? : and several e-mails back and forth, to find the time to hook up, I finally went and picked up the vintage benchtop. Any time you can reclaim wood it's a good thing.
Have you ever walked into a really old (like 100 years or so ) building, that hasn't been in use, like an old farmhouse with lots of woodwork, an old schoolhouse full of old wooden desks, and it has a weird smell, the vintage wood. Or, am I just weird ? Well ! That's what this top smells like. It is old .The guy said it came out of a abandoned Air Force Base. Having been seasoned that long it should be stable I would think.
Well ! when I eyeballed it, it looked pretty good to me.
In one of the pictures below you will see, I stuck a basic straight edge on it, and it looks pretty darn flat to me.
I'm sure this old chunk of wood has a lot of history behind it, unfortunately I will be taking away some of its patina, while resurfacing it, so what do you think the best way to do this would be ?


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

resurfacing? Ehhh… It's so beautiful. And if it's straight as can be, I'd just sand it down a bit to get rid of the worst (leave some of the character. Scars and marks are war wounds!) and oil it. I don't care much for work surfaces with a heavier finish on them, and when it comes time to refinish later, it's just another light sand and some more oil.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I looked close ,and did not see any oil, as of yet, just paint ,and scuffs


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I just plane out the weirdness (usually at the corners) until it's
flat enough for working boards flat, put some oil on it and get 
back to using the bench.

The bench does acquire a lived-in patina this way as there's plenty
of tearouts and stuff, so you won't have an immaculate bench.

Two schools of thought on bench immaculacy: make it look like
fine furniture to impress clients (Frank Klausz) or let it look like
it's getting hard use (old school).


----------



## ShedPlans (Jun 3, 2011)

Bubinga, I am not much of a woodworker, don't even have a work bench myself, that being said I can remember many times helping out older family members who did have a shop. That work top to me looks awesome as is, full of rich looking history. In my opinion I liken it to how many people today are afraid to get a scratch on their truck, why even have a truck if you are not going to use it as a truck? Same applies here, as long as it's level I say keep it looking as close to tattered and torn as you can, makes it look real. If I walked in your shop and there was a perfect looking brand new work top personally I wouldn't take you or your woodworking word as seriously as I would if I saw that beauty in there.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

BubbieBuddy, if you ever want to unload that top. PM me. It's glorious beyond words.


----------

